# Prozac + Apathy = Life.



## B-Dog (Dec 19, 2003)

So yea, with a combination of prozac and me stopping caring about everybody but my friends and family I fell a wold of better. I would get so wrapped up in how other people felt and never how I felt. Then my life would slowly erode from beneath me. Enough of that. So, if anyone who is still suffering out there can find it in them to stop giving a ****. Life just gets better from there. 

I just hope it sticks.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*where did you get that killer short?*

I don't think that is a great messege... "not caring" can be good to a certain degree, but all togeather is anti-social. I do really like that stick figure movie though.. it's killer, where did you get it?


----------



## Quinzio (Aug 11, 2005)

I understand your feelings. 

I do care too much for what happends in all the world. 

With Paxil I stop thinking to it.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i have tried that approach in the past...unfortunately i still care about attractive women. hence my life of garbage.


----------

